# Which Car...?



## slim6y (Mar 17, 2011)

I don't usually do this... But I am on opposite ends of the spectrum for this one and my GF and I can't decide.

She said... "You're the car person - you choose..."

But that often means, what I choose could be wrong and I get blamed for it.

So if you had the choice... What would you choose from these three (they're in $NZ because I'm moving back to NZ - there maybe some room for movement in prices on all three).

The story:

We do have three kids - but they're all under 11 and girls...

We do go camping from time to time, but we're moving over with no camping equipment and it's probably too cold to go camping anyway.

I do like the practical side of the 4WD, but I love the sportiness if the 318i.

I like the family sedan of the S60 - and my GF is Swedish...

OMG - What do I choose????

Please help 

Car 1:
The Mitsubishi Challenger:
Mitsubishi challenger 2005 for sale - TradeMe.co.nz - New Zealand

Car 2:
The BMW 318i:
BMW 318i E46 318 COUPE FACELIFT MODEL!! 2005 for sale - TradeMe.co.nz - New Zealand

Car 3:
The Volvo S60:
Volvo S60 2004 for sale - TradeMe.co.nz - New Zealand

Vote or leave a post below with your preference and why - we'll see if this solves our dilemma.

Finally, it should be noted in NZ - diesel is cheaper, but you pay road user taxes - which means you pay for how many km you do per year.

If all goes well, I could be driving up to 2 hours per day... But for the most part of this year, the car will lay idle except for long South Island road trips.

I don't have plans for going off road, but it is a nice option. However I tend to take all my cars no matter where I want to go.

I love safety and luxury - I just do ok!!!


----------



## saximus (Mar 17, 2011)

I went the Challenger because it seems like it meets your family needs and if you find some nice 4wd tracks you'll be kicking yourself that you don't have one. I like going 4wding though so I'm a little partial


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Mar 17, 2011)

Definitely the BMW...Not just because i have one and im addicted to them, But they are the best!! Just keep in my mind that they are a pricey car to maintain( that is their biggest downfall).


----------



## slim6y (Mar 17, 2011)

saximus said:


> I went the Challenger because it seems like it meets your family needs and if you find some nice 4wd tracks you'll be kicking yourself that you don't have one. I like going 4wding though so I'm a little partial



I do agree with you - you're so right - and I guess if you came over to NZ and wanted to find some Tuatara - you're not doing that in a BMW then are you....?



Exotic_Doc said:


> Definitely the BMW...Not just because i have one and im addicted to them, But they are the best!! Just keep in my mind that they are a pricey car to maintain( that is their biggest downfall).



Ahhhhh... I have always owned luxury cars when I could - and the relaxing drive just is so rewarding. Costs in NZ aren't comparable to here - it's much cheaper to get a car in NZ and run it than here - except petrol costs. I love the beemer - it was my favourite choice - but I love the 4WD... But I also love luxurious Volvos - and I LOVE Swedes!!!


----------



## Danger_Mouse (Mar 17, 2011)

Volvo purely on the KM it's done.
They've also improved over the years..still quite a sporty car but the room you need for your family.


----------



## slim6y (Mar 17, 2011)

Danger_Mouse said:


> Volvo purely on the KM it's done.
> They've also improved over the years..still quite a sporty car but the room you need for your family.


 
Yep - mate you've got a great point there! Even when they're imported, they're still made in Sweden (or Belgium) there's no difference between Japan, Singapore, Australia or NZ... Imports are what keep the costs down in NZ!!!

Will pictures help?


----------



## abnrmal91 (Mar 17, 2011)

The BMW would be more fun but the Mitsubishi Challenger would be much more practical.


----------



## saximus (Mar 17, 2011)

Haha so that's a different argument for each car, all of which you agree with. I don't envy you in this decision


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 17, 2011)

mitsubishi all the way mate.
Practical, cheaper to insure, you can take it anywhere, you can leave it in the street and no 1 will mess with it, cheaper to service and buy parts and very very reliable.


----------



## Trouble (Mar 17, 2011)

Slim - We just got a Mitsubishi Pajero after having a Challenger for 11 years. The only issue we had with it was it started to chew through the fuel in the end. She ran great other than that, and they're great off the beach 

Hope you get what you're looking for


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Mar 17, 2011)

Like i said, loveeee the bmws. But i have to agree for the family, the 4wd is probably better....especially with kids


----------



## slim6y (Mar 17, 2011)

The mrs' is heading for her home country advantage and has voted Volvo...

And I've owned an S70 before - with the same engine... very zippy - used to flat out beat SV6's no worries at all - and they're just a 2.0L Turbo (5 cylinder). 

Not to expensive to run... And maintain as well...

If I did get the Volvo I also get the added advantage of driving from Auckland to South Otago (across the ferry) to take it home...

However, this is where the decision goes pear shaped...

I love the Challenger, and I've driven Pajero before as well... I love the family car idea (and did you notice it had a safety barrier so the kids can't annoy us as much hehe). I love to go off road, and the Catlins Coast is so close to my home...






That picture screams Challenger all the way...

But for the family and cost to run, the Volvo is better... And so much more style and comfort - plus incomparable safety standards!!!

But the BMW is so much fun, the kids will fit in there, they're only small (girls)...

Well, my decision is still so tough!!!

But, it looks like we're leaning towards the S60 (Volvo)... However... I can still be swayed into either of the three cars...


----------



## JungleG (Mar 17, 2011)

I think the people have spoken. Challenger it is! The girls are only small now, but soon enough they'll be hitting their teens. This means that family holidays will require LOTS of bags. Trust me. Teenage girls DO NOT pack lightly. With the 4WD you have the space for it - even roof racks and you can leave a trailor behind. Then you also have your boy toy in your own time when you're not carting around the ladies.


----------



## camcamcam (Mar 17, 2011)

I own a Mitsubishi Pajero 96. Great car for families, camping, 4WD, they're very spacious and comfortable to drive, best of all they're great cars
Mitsubishi all the way.


----------



## slim6y (Mar 17, 2011)

JungleG said:


> I think the people have spoken. Challenger it is! The girls are only small now, but soon enough they'll be hitting their teens. This means that family holidays will require LOTS of bags. Trust me. Teenage girls DO NOT pack lightly. With the 4WD you have the space for it - even roof racks and you can leave a trailor behind. Then you also have your boy toy in your own time when you're not carting around the ladies.


 
The people have 12 days to speak (that's the time we need to put a bid in for the Volvo if we're going to). 

Aussies though - in general, are far more 4WD orientated... Yet, at least 64.3% of all 4WDs I've seen have seen less of the off road than my current VY Acclaim!!! In fact I have taken the Acclaim in some places you guys didn't even know they had places....

Plus, I took the VY on a 10,650km trip over Christmas (Cairns to Port Albert and return). And I took a Pajero on a small trip - packed to the hilt with no trailer... I tell you, the Acclaim was far more comfortable on and off road!!! But the Pajero got us through some pretty hairy situations... But NZ doesn't have those hairy cyclonic situations... In fact, if you choose to go off road it's usually graded gravel! There are of course some places you'd never take the Volvo or BMW... But then... The comfort of luxury, vs the versatility of 4WD... I'm really struggling still... And there is 12 days to choose what you'd choose....


----------



## Danger_Mouse (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm still leaning into Volvo purely on KM's and that they are still a zippy car with the room you need....yet the 4x4 will give you the option of getting off the beaten track.

Spose at the end of the day, it just depends on how much off road stuff you want to do.


----------



## Hooglabah (Mar 18, 2011)

Land crusier 1989-1995 hilux sr5 1995-1999
Only cars I will own maybe some of the newer ones maybe.
The only real problem I have with them is the fuel consumption. 
It massive in my 95 sr5, being dual fuel helps but to get it really good I need to convert the Toyota 2.4 lt engine to a gmc vn v6 3.8 lt.
The 2.4 is just very underpowered and has to work hard to pull my car, where as the v6 is about the right power to wieght and uses alot less fuel.
But the coversion will cost about 7k so I has to wait


----------



## Red-Ink (Mar 18, 2011)

None of those are red slim lol


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Mar 18, 2011)

thought this was a reptile forum not slims new car forum


----------



## slim6y (Mar 18, 2011)

REPTILIAN-KMAN said:


> thought this was a reptile forum not slims new car forum


 
Did someone get out of the forum bed on the wrong side this morning... Or are we a little troll under the bridge my new car will travel over... 

I merely used the said reptile forum's CHAT page to ask for people's FREE opinion  

That said, the people's opinion is 4WD clearly (so far)... Will be interesting to see what the next few days holds... I may have found a 4 door Beemer for similar price 



Red-Ink said:


> None of those are red slim lol


 
HAHAHA!!! 

I'm trying to work out if my Missus is going to be doing some waxing on and waxing off in her bikini... If so - I get the Volvo because she wants it - then tell her she's looking after it 

Do black cars fade quicker because they're absorbing all wavelengths and reflecting none?

* * * E D I T * * * 

I just got this email from a car sales yard (funny enough) wanting my business - can someone please quantify whether or not what this sales person is saying is true or at the least plausible:

Copy and paste from email:
"Currently smaller engined vehivles are selling very quickly, and anything with a bigger engine is like a lead balloon. Most of what we are currently stocking is cars that are fuel efficient. With petrol prices expected to reach $2.50 per litre here, anything with a 6 or 8 cylinder engine, or 3000cc and above is very hard to sell.



The Challenger your looking at is a big car for the family, but not economical, and they are based on the original Challenger chassis of 1995, so an old model. They are not so popular as they are an old model now, and very expensive to run. Resale would be terrible.



My suggestion would be to consider a smaller engined alternative. Half the running costs, and good resale."


Thanks reptile forum car enthusiasts


----------



## Red-Ink (Mar 18, 2011)

slim6y said:


> Copy and paste from email:
> "Currently smaller engined vehivles are selling very quickly, and anything with a bigger engine is like a lead balloon. Most of what we are currently stocking is cars that are fuel efficient. With petrol prices expected to reach $2.50 per litre here, anything with a 6 or 8 cylinder engine, or 3000cc and above is very hard to sell.
> 
> 
> ...



Seems Plausible enough mate from the explanation... as many people are swapping big engines for smaller ones.. A mate of mine has just done that recently from a V6 4WD for the family to a smaller 4 cylinder wagon.. Whether or not he's yanking your chain well.. I don't know? Is the one he's recomending more expensive? Being a reptile enthusiast I think you would get more use out of the 4WD but it would be more expensive to run.. you could always switch it to duel fuel as well.


----------



## ezekiel86 (Mar 18, 2011)

none of them ....The BM is ok but not the model u wont ..been there done that ..318i suck 
The volvo is nice but nothing exciting no bang for your buck ..
The 4wd I would be going toyota ..
But I could pic a million and one cars over them 
need some fresh ideas..?


----------



## slim6y (Mar 18, 2011)

ezekiel86 said:


> none of them ....The BM is ok but not the model u wont ..been there done that ..318i suck
> The volvo is nice but nothing exciting no bang for your buck ..
> The 4wd I would be going toyota ..
> But I could pic a million and one cars over them
> need some fresh ideas..?



go for it brother... Idea away... Price range is no more than $15,000 (New Zealand dollars - so check NZ sites first).

The Volvo is a surprise - the 2.0L T is a quick car and very comfortable. Plus I am getting my brother to go in and offer $10,500 (NZ) and a warranty... If they accept that I don't think I'd get a better deal anywhere...

However, please pray do tell - give me some good examples...

Remember also - cars in NZ are imported second hand from Japan, Singapore and other Asian countries. They're usually very good cars - but with limited knowledge on history.

Red-Ink - can you switch a diesel to duel fuel???


----------



## Cockney_Red (Mar 18, 2011)

None of them, and def not the Beemer...seriously underpowered


----------



## slim6y (Mar 18, 2011)

Cockney_Red said:


> None of them, and def not the Beemer...seriously underpowered


 
2.0L engine? You might be right... 107kW isn't huge (my old Sonata was 105kW).


----------



## saximus (Mar 18, 2011)

2.0L? Isn't the 318i a 1.8? I actually drove one of the sports versions of the 318i a few years ago and I was quite surprised by how little power it had. I kept putting my foot down and waiting for something to happen but alas it never did


----------



## slim6y (Mar 18, 2011)

saximus said:


> 2.0L? Isn't the 318i a 1.8? I actually drove one of the sports versions of the 318i a few years ago and I was quite surprised by how little power it had. I kept putting my foot down and waiting for something to happen but alas it never did


 
I said that EXACTLY saximus... So I wrote and asked the dealer - here is their reply:

"The BMW coupe has a 2000cc engine, even though the model is a 318i. All the BMW 318’s from 2002 onwards have the 2000cc engine (just to confuse you)."

So - it has an E46 2.0L naturally aspirated engine - pulling 107kW (less than my VY Acclaim but also half the size)


----------



## adfel (Mar 18, 2011)

From a reliability perspective and being someone who works for a motoring organisation.... I say none of them but IF I had to choose one it would be the challenger.... I myself am a toyota person....


----------



## dossy (Mar 18, 2011)

challanger or volvo
we had a volvo v70 and dad and i took it off road and it did better then alot of the novice small 4x4s

i also have been looking at the challanger, there is a little bit more room in the challanger to i think

pitty you cant have a cross between them


----------



## spotlight (Mar 18, 2011)

i would go for the challenger i worked for mitsubishi and they are a good car ,the problem with BMW and volvo is that spare parts and servicing is expensive and alot of places dont have dealers to get them serviced anyway.
see what you think about the mitsubishi range a lot of people find them noisy to drive(tyre noise) but they are reliable.


----------



## Banjo (Mar 18, 2011)

If I had to choose out of the three it would be the Challenger due to be practical for your family and you may want to consider towing capabilities as well, but I would seriously look at some other options like mentioned earlier as well.


----------



## slim6y (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok then - what about this:







A Nissan Skyline...

Any voters want to change to this one???


----------



## damian83 (Mar 19, 2011)

the practicality of it all go the challenger, the bmw is tight with 5 in it especially the 2 door and young kids, as for the volvo its the family CAR pick of the lot, however the challenger is more compatible to you lifestyle, mine too lol


----------



## slim6y (Mar 19, 2011)

Are you moving to NZ with me too Damian? 

Well, maybe we should go halvsies on the car then - or we could get two!!!!


----------



## elogov (Mar 19, 2011)

Your girls might be small now but they will grow therefore bmw is out.
I'd prefer the challenger, purely due to my brother buying a volvo and being a little restricted for parts when it broke down.


----------



## slim6y (Mar 19, 2011)

It appears the public of APS have spoken - I'm in talks with the missus in regards for the Challenger and may organise a Automobile Association inspection for next week.

I'm going to ask the fellow about the cam belt - because those high k's it would need replacing...

But keep the voting going...


----------



## slim6y (Mar 24, 2011)

I just had the Challenger inspected by the Automobile Association and it's come back with a scathing report...

"Grade 4 - Extreme risk of requiring unplanned maintenance and repair. "

So I think I'll look at the Skyline... That SUX!!! I really loved that Challenger, and it's cost me $150 to get it inspected!!!


----------



## saximus (Mar 24, 2011)

Oh damn that sucks Slim. At least you found out before you bought it though


----------



## SamNabz (Mar 24, 2011)

Get a Subaru mate!


----------



## slim6y (Mar 24, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> Get a Subaru mate!


 
Which sort? I'm not overly keen on a Subaru - as much as I'd LOVE a WRX Sti - oooooh, yeah... but - I'm still a family guy - and I kinda gotta live like one from time to time... And I'm too young for a midlife crisis!


----------



## saximus (Mar 24, 2011)

Forester or Liberty are good family Subarus. They are fairly pricey though from memory


----------



## cactus2u (Mar 25, 2011)

@ $2.05+ a lt get something economical or go diesil but nz has that road tax cost. Wrong time of the year to go back heading into winter
unless your a snow freak. Damn shame they have the no snake rule too. no way i"m goin back except for quick in & out hols


----------



## slim6y (Mar 25, 2011)

cactus2u said:


> @ $2.05+ a lt get something economical or go diesil but nz has that road tax cost. Wrong time of the year to go back heading into winter
> unless your a snow freak. Damn shame they have the no snake rule too. no way i"m goin back except for quick in & out hols


 
Try $2.35 at the moment per litre!!!

The road tax thing isn't a problem... It's just finding a decent car!!!

No snakes does suck... And the cold... pfffft.... I can always put more clothes on... here, it's somehow illegal to take more off.... I'm sick of the heat (though, if a job had come up in Mareeba I would have considered that!!!).


----------



## SamNabz (Mar 25, 2011)

slim6y said:


> Which sort? I'm not overly keen on a Subaru - as much as I'd LOVE a WRX Sti - oooooh, yeah... but - I'm still a family guy - and I kinda gotta live like one from time to time... And I'm too young for a midlife crisis!


 
In your situation (family) I'd look at either an Outback, Liberty or Forester..

I've got a Liberty and it is the smoothest most comfortable ride I've owned to date. All leather interior for the 'luxury' side of things and all round great car IMO. Been on many long road trips and never disappoints.


----------



## slim6y (Mar 25, 2011)

On my second AA Inspection for next week - @ N$147 each - it's not pretty to keep trying to get a good car! 

The new inspection is for a Nissan Skyline 250GT. Looks nice enough.

If that fails - the Subaru Liberty is right up there!


----------



## slim6y (Mar 30, 2011)

I purchased the skyline (similar to above).

I got a decent wee package including towbar and a high side 6 x 4 galvanised trailer all for under $13k (AUD). 

The car got a great report from the AA (Grade 1 - unlikely to need maintainence). 

Which was a worry considering the Challenger got a grade 4 - extreme.

I'm pleased with the Skyline decision - I have owned Nissan before as well.

A decent 2.5L V6 RWD... All the AA recommended was a service only... 

So I now have to drive from Auckland to South Otago - ROAD TRIP!!!! YEAH!!!


----------



## Snakelove (Mar 30, 2011)

Congrats on the new car mate. Love those type of skylines, they look 'elegant'.


----------

